# Unable to open PM's



## Tames D

This is the page that comes up when I attempt to open my PM's. Any idea's why?



*The web address you entered is not available*

[more information]
You were trying to go to martialtalk.com

Close
A 50x server error was received attempting to serve your request, indicating that either the server is currently unable to handle the request or the request timed out waiting for a response. The error may have been due to a temporary issue and therefore you could try to access the web address again.



Try a search:
search 
*Sponsored Links*


<LI about="r1">*Martial Sleeper Sofa $639*


We Will Beat Anyone Else's Price Guaranteed!. No Tax - Free Shipping 
www.HighTechSeating.com
<LI about="r2">*InnerTalk direct from pub*


InnerTalk: change made easy! Patented & proven subliminal tech 
www.innertalk.com
<LI about="r3">*Monster Rings and Cages*


Custom Boxing & Wrestling Rings Custom Built MMA Cages & Rings 
www.monsterringsandcages.com
<LI about="r4">*Free Self Defense DVD*


Learn Devastating Combat Skills Free 2 Hr DVD Could Save Your Life! 
DefeatLargerAttackers.com
<LI about="r5">*ASF International*


EFT-Billing-Software-Marketing No contract, No start-up fees 
www.asfmartialarts.com
<LI about="r6">*The Deadliest Man Alive*


Count Dante: The Legend of Karate. Find out his story on Babelgum! 
www.Babelgum.com
*Martial Arts Supply*


Full line of martial arts products. Gear, weapons, uniforms and more. 
www.KarateSupply.com
 
Send Us Feedback 
AOL Search


----------



## Tames D

I should add that this isn't just a problem today, but more often than I like.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tell AOL to stop using proxy servers instead of letting you surf the internet directly.  Seriously.   It looks like a DNS issue which is your ISP.

But, just to be certain I'll bounce this up to the data center and have them check a few things.


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> Tell AOL to stop using proxy servers instead of letting you surf the internet directly. Seriously. It looks like a DNS issue which is your ISP.
> 
> But, just to be certain I'll bounce this up to the data center and have them check a few things.


 
Wouldn't that give me the same problems on other sites as well? I only have technical issues here and fairly often. I recently bought an all new computer system (it's awesome!) but I still have the same technical issues here on MT as before. 

I just got the same error message when I tried to reply to your post here. The only way I could make this post was to click on 'quote' and then respond.

Today MT has been rediculously slow, but anything else I do (other than MT) is working at fast speed.  Could it be related to the heat? 109 degrees outside right now (69 degrees inside thank god). 

I figure it's gotta be a problem at my end somehow but my system is working at a very high level with anything other than MT. Bummer, cause I like this site...


----------



## Tames D

One other thing... I'm sure I'll hear the usual AOL sucks, Internet Explorer sucks response but I have to say I REALLY don't have any problems other than on this site. I'm very happy with my system and my IP. But I'd really like to be less frustrated when I'm on MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Are the other sites heavy database sites or static sites?  AOL uses proxy servers between you and the internet. If their proxy is hiccuping that could be an issue.  Database sites being dynamic they require more updates, proxys only serve up the last page they cached, so the timeout could be because AOL can't keep up with MT. (Which is scary to think of).  

MT is running smoothly as far as we can tell..but, give me more info and lets see what we can find out.

Can you do a trace route?
Start-Run
type CMD  hit enter
at the prompt type  tracert martialtalk.com
highlight that, and paste it into a PM to me.
also type tracert www.martialtalk.com
send that in too.

another test, type ping martialtalk.com
should get results not *****


Something else to try, clear your browser cache.  Also, you can try installing Opera, Safari or FireFox and see if any of those improve the situation.


----------



## Tames D

I think you probably nailed it. Maybe I need to lose AOL and I've already been considering Firefox due to the good reviews I've heard about it. 

I'll try doing a trace route when I get back. Gotta pick up my girlfriend and take the kids to my wife (another can of worms, lol).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Keep me posted and we're running some tests from this end in the mean time.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Tames D said:


> I think you probably nailed it. Maybe I need to lose AOL and I've already been considering Firefox due to the good reviews I've heard about it.
> 
> I'll try doing a trace route when I get back. Gotta pick up my girlfriend and take the kids to my wife (another can of worms, lol).



Hey T. Just wanted to let you know that I've been using Firefox for years. I'd never go back to IE.


----------



## jks9199

Jade Tigress said:


> Hey T. Just wanted to let you know that I've been using Firefox for years. I'd never go back to IE.


He's even worse off...

I'm assuming he's not relying on AOL for access now...  So he's just using their browser platform, which (last I looked at it) was a shell built around IE with some proprietary leftovers, too...  It took me a while, but I finally got my wife to stop using AOL not too long ago.  She's much happier now with Firefox.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Firefox is excellent!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

data center asked for a traceroute to help them find the point of failure.


----------



## Tames D

I did a traceroute yesterday and couldn't highlight and paste it to you. I tried it again today with the same results. Is it possible it's being blocked by security?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not that I know of.   Try doing a PrintScreen and emailing that to webmaster@martialtalk.com.

See here for info
http://www.seoconsultants.com/windows/print-screen/


----------

